# Backcountry Water Purification



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

What are you guys using? I have always boiled my water for the next days use and let it cool overnight. I have been looking at some of the water purification bottles availible. Anyone use them? 

I have a spot 4 miles back that I plan on packing in to during the deer hunt. I want to make sure that I have something decent for water.

Makes me long for my youger days of drinking straight from the streams of Northern Michigan. I guess my guts were a little tougher then...


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Here is what I use. It is a great filter and hasn't given me any problems.

http://www.rei.com/product/695265/msr-m ... ter-filter


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have used the Hiker Pro since they first came out, about 20 years now. But I always carry a tiny bottle of iodine tablets in case my purifier breaks or its filter gets clogged up.
One time on an 11-day thru hike I left my filter by a lake and walked about 7 miles before I noticed it was missing. I just left it there and finished the hike with iodine tablets. 

Boiling water requires carrying way too much fuel. Iodine tablets aren't all that bad if you use the extra tablets that neutralize the bad taste. I guess I used iodine tablets off and on for about 30 years, going back to my days as a Boy Scout....geeze.

I have had giardia. It's not fun at all.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

+1 on the Hiker Pro AND the iodine tablets


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Katadyn.

I would also recommend studying topo maps to find a spring or two.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Hiker pro and boil water. I also use the boiled water to heat my sleeping bag on the colder days. 

One small can of fuel last me several days. I have to carry it anyways for mountain house meals. My water always taste great


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I guess my post didn't make it. Anyways Costco has the steripen for $50. My brother uses it and it was pretty cool. It last longer then the filter purifiers, small and light weight. The only down fall is it takes batteries but so does everything these days.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

This is not my video but these guys use the same system as me. It works great and it is very simple.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6GQu5Od ... plpp_video


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

90redryder said:


> This is not my video but these guys use the same system as me. It works great and it is very simple.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6GQu5Od ... plpp_video


Cool, I might try that thing out. It's much smaller and lighter than the Hiker Pro.

thanks


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> 90redryder said:
> 
> 
> > This is not my video but these guys use the same system as me. It works great and it is very simple.
> ...


I ended up buying one. I like the idea of not having to pump and how the filter last so long. I already have a few camel backs that can use plus the filter can be used with other types of containers. Looks like it will be a lot better to use when I go out with the scouts and have to filter water for lots of people and is lighter than my other filter. I'll have to let you know how it works out.


----------



## blazingsaddle (Mar 11, 2008)

Pro Hiker for me as well.
My last trip in Nevada this year taught me to now pack tablets as a back up to my filter. I also bought and pack a 12.00 filter straw for quick easy clean water as I run across it.

My filter clogged (my own fault) I tried to filter water that was very, lets see, thick is a good word to describe it. It clogged in only a few pumps. I hiked lower to fresher water and cleaned the filter but it was too clogged up to get much of anything out of it.
Needless to say the 6 mile trip out without water did not kill me, but its not something I want to do again. I felt the effects of dehydration for a few days after.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

I know this reply is way late but I hadn't logged on in a while and was browsing.

I use an MSR miniworks. In addition to filtering water it screws right onto Nalgene bottles(or camelback bladders if you prefer those).

I recently bought a "kelly kettle" but it hasn't been out on any trips yet, i just have it in an emergency kit now. They are really neat if you haven't heard of one before. its larger and heavier than a filter, but not only is it a water purifier but it is also a stove for cooking on. And there are no mechanical parts that can fail on you miles away from a replacement


----------

